# Dawn did it-Taj pen



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2007)

It all started when I was invited to attend the DC show (Thanks to Lou - DCBluesman).

As a "B2B" turner of resins, I was content.  Dawn WASN'T.  So, she embarked on a project with Ken Nelson (Kallenshaan) to produce an engraved, then hand-painted pen, based on parts of the Taj Mahal.  She did the art, Ken engraved it, it came back and she hand-painted, then I re-turned it with a CA coating to level off and protect the painted art.

Here is the result:





















The material is Alternative Ivory.  This was one of several things Dawn made for me - but I won't post them all at once.  Stay tuned - none of them are processes I have seen before.

Comments encouraged!!  Copying, not so much!!


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG! That is a an absolutely beatuiful pen!  Outstanding work Dawn!


----------



## gketell (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW!!!!

Can I rent Dawn's creativity for a week or so? [][}]

That is a Gorgeous pen, Ed.  Congrats to both you and to Dawn!!!

GK


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 15, 2007)

Not only do I really like this, but it gave me an idea. Before I read the Taj-mahal statement, I had visions of Mah-Jong tiles and the four seasons. Hmmmm?!?!? [8D]

Great work Dawn. Nice teamwork Ed & Ken. []


----------



## gerryr (Aug 15, 2007)

Ed,
That is really beautiful.  You had this in DC and didn't sell it????????????[:0]  All three of you did a great job.  Dawn is going to push your comfort zone I can see and what a great thing to have someone who does that.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2007)

Gerry,

It needs "documentation" and I didn't want to sell it, so I priced it accordingly.  This is one of a few, wait till you see (well, maybe see) the "rest of the story"!!


Dawn WAS busy.  However, the night before the show, this was one of 8 pens I had to finish - this was one of the EASIEST to give you a clue to the REST!!!

But, it WAS fun!!!  And Lou drooled all over my pens (it takes a lot to impress DCB!!! -I felt very honored!!)[][][]  Even "the bird" said it looked good for a (choke) "laser engraved" pen!!![][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2007)

Simply gorgeous pen, Ed. Great job by all![^]


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 15, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous!  7 wonders maybe?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 15, 2007)

Ed and Dawn that is one of the most original and beautiful pens I've seen here thats my comment and as far a copying, as Alfred E. Newman Said "Who Me"[}][][].
BTW you need the talent to do what Dawn did so don't worry about anyone copying.


----------



## ashaw (Aug 15, 2007)

Ed
That is drop dead gorgeous.  Tell Dawn she did great.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2007)

This only scratches the surface of Dawn's artistic talents.  

I am a craftsman, SHE is an ARTIST.  However, stained glass is probably STILL more PROFITABLE!!!

More to come.

JerryConn - didn't you see this in DC????   Did I position it THAT badly on SUNDAY?????????????????????????????????  [:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 15, 2007)

That is a stunning pen!


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 15, 2007)

that is rad.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats simply stunning, if thats one of the easist[:0] i can't wait to see the rest.
Excellent work by all involved.[]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 15, 2007)

Clever, Stunning, Excellent, Fantastic Idea. Congratulations on a great idea.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Outstanding! Shows what a custom pen is about. And the detail! Man!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 15, 2007)

Amazing, absolutely beautiful pen! Great work from all involved in the project![]


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great pen, nice work all the way around.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 15, 2007)

Ed, I did not see it in DC, but there was a lot on your table to admire!


----------



## LEAP (Aug 15, 2007)

A truly impressive work of art! I've heard that all great artists lead tumultuous lives, Ed must be very inspiring.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 15, 2007)

Excellent work. Worth all the effort that obviously went into it. Great work.[8D][][]


----------



## CaptG (Aug 15, 2007)

That is one classy pen.  An inspiration for the rest of us.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />A truly impressive work of art! I've heard that all great artists lead tumultuous lives, Ed must be very inspiring.




Note to self:

Additional freebees in Phil's next order.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh,

If anyone can read the black writing, please tell us:
1) Is it "right-side up"?
2) Whazzit say???

She found this in a Taj book and copied it, so we have no idea if it is an ancient curse[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Oh,
> 
> If anyone can read the black writing, please tell us:
> ...



I'll translate it for you Ed, it says "send free blanks to you northern  neighbour Peter" []

-Peter-[]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, Peter.

Then, on the part you can't see, it must say, "You will then be sent 'Wealth beyond your needs forever' by PETER!!!!"

I'm SOOOOOoooooooo glad we cleared that up![][]


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice! Love it.

Rmartin


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 15, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 15, 2007)

That pen is an awesome piece of art!


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 15, 2007)

I had the pleasure of being one of the first to view this magnificent beauty.  It's an amazing piece...so much so that I asked the PR Princess to sell it to me.  Of course, being an artist, she let me know that I might get to buy the SECOND one.  Despite my lack of patience, this one will be worth waiting for.  BEAUTIFUL WORK! [8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome back to the internet, Oh great Bluesman!!!!!!!!

You have no idea how happy we are to type to you!!

Dawn & Ed


----------



## Shane (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautiful Pen!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 15, 2007)

Great idea and execution [] Lovely pen, Can't wait to see the others.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW!WOW!WOW!WOW!WOW!WOW!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 15, 2007)

I did see this one in DC and although the picture looks like WOW the real deal is even better.  An inspiation to the rest of us.


----------



## imagine (Aug 15, 2007)

What everyone else said!WOW!  []


----------



## thewishman (Aug 15, 2007)

That is a beautiful pen! Thanks for sharing it with us. You and Dawn make a great team.

Chris


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments.

Dawn came into my office yesterday after the first few entries, just a LITTLE "teary-eyed".  She really appreciates this group of talented people recognizing HER.

Thank-you all!!!   I am sincerely grateful for your comments.[][][]


----------



## Mudder (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />She really appreciates this group of talented people recognizing HER.



Since I'm not talented and most of my work is done with smoke & mirrors I guess I can't post to this thread?

That is one spectacular pen Dawn...... Tell you what; Since my birthday was last month and you did not send my present and my 3 year IAP Anniversary was Tuesday and you did not send me a present. Why don't you send me that pen and I'll forgive you?

Scott


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks to all for your kind comments. This is just one example of what you can do with some of the materials that Ed imports. I just happen to be in a postion that I can play with a few of the ideas.

I also want to extend a special thank you to Lou Metcalf (DCB) - for without his invite to DC, the Pandora's Box would not have been opened. And to Ken Nelson (Kallenshaan Woods) for not being reluctant to try new things, making the art "pen worthy", and doing so in very short order.


----------



## DKF (Aug 16, 2007)

Unbelievable!........Truly a work of art.


----------



## Tanner (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, I almost missed this one!!  I've been so busy lately, I just have to add...that is one unbelievably beautiful pen!!


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Very extreme..I put my hands together and bow to you!


----------



## rhahnfl (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow... what a collaboration to produce a stunning pen. Each one who had a part in it did a superior job. Can't wait to see the follow-ups...


----------



## skiprat (Aug 18, 2007)

I nearly missed this one too[:I]
Beautiful workmanship Dawn, or should that be workladyship,[]
whatever, it definately is art though.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 23, 2007)

Stunning work![]


----------



## Tuba707 (Aug 23, 2007)

This is amazing - when I see work this nice, which isn't often, I'm not sure whether to feel inspired or to feel like quitting and leaving the art to people better than I []  For now, though, I think I'll feel inspired []


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I obviously missed this posting. OMG!!!!!   what a spectacular pen.  Fantastic job all 3 of you.

Janet


----------



## johncrane (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW! beautiful pen[] three heads are better than one' my Congrats! too you all.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 12, 2007)

As long as this thread has been revived, I want to thank Jeff for using a picture of this pen for the "home page".  

We did sell it last week, it is going to India.  The gentleman who bought it does business there and feels this will be a GREAT gift for an associate with whom he is currently working.

Again, thanks to all for the kind words and thanks to Jeff for the acknowledgement, both on the forum and in the recent e-mails!!

We will try to continue this idea - watch for developments in about 2 weeks (two one-day shows in the next two weeks -Dawn is making glass again!!)[][]


----------

